# iPhone/Smartphone Tripod Adapter DIY



## Chuck Key

Here is a do it your self tripod adapter for use in taking a quick pen picture or to aid in taking one of those 1080p videos for Youtube.

Materials used:

Stainless angle 
1/4 x 20 Tee Nut
Small piece of Foamy
Small bungee type cord

This is the front view showing the adapter mounted on the tripod.







A back view showing the piece of foamy use to protect the phone.






Here is an phone mounted to the adapter. Note the bungee holding the phone in position.






The phone mounted in landscape position.






The iPhone ear buds that come with the phone can be used as a shutter release by pushing the volume up button on the ear bud cord.


----------



## el_d

pretty sweet set up Chuckie.


----------



## snyiper

Now that is a sweet Idea.....


----------



## jimm1

That's really cool.


----------



## RogerH

Ingenious.


----------

